# صناعة الكربون النشط من قش الأرز



## احمد محمد هشام (17 أغسطس 2011)

اولا/ مكونات قشر الرز

Composition of Husk (%Dry Basis):
silica=19-23%
Protein=3%
Crude fat=0.8%
Crude fiber=45%
Ash=21%
n-free eztract=30%
sugar=0.7%
pentasan=21%​ 

ثانيا/خطوات الطريقة الكيميائية


Methods:​ 
a. Separate and clean rice husj 
b. Sun dry.
c. Burn dried rice husk at burning sink or drum at 300-500 oC for 3-5 hours.
d. Soak charcoal in chemical solution (CaCl2 or ZnCl2 25%) (Calcium Chloride or Zinc Cholride 25%) for 12-18 hours to become activated charcoal.
e. Wash charcoal with distilled/clean water.
f. Spread on tray at room temperature to be drained.
g. Dry in oven at temperature 110 oC for 3 hours.
h. Crush or refine activated charcoal with crusher wood/iron into size of 100 mesh.
i. Pack activated charcoal in plastic.​ 

الطريقة
1- فصل قشر الرز من باقى المكونات وتنظيفه وتجميعه
2- تجفيفه فى الشمس لمدة 24 ساعة
3-يحرق فى فرن كربنة ويفضل ان يكون به ذراع تقليب(فرن دوار)لمدة 3-5 ساعات عند درجات حرارة مابين 300-500 درجة مئوية
4-يغمر ناتج الاحتراق فىمحلول مخفف من كلوريد الكالسيوم او كلوريد الزنك تركيز 25% لمدة مابين 12-18 ساعة حتى يتم تنشيط كل الكربون الموجود
5-يغسل الكربون النشط الناتج بالماء المقطر او الماء العادى النظيف جدا
6-يفرد على منشر كبير خشبى فى غرفة مغلقة ويعلو عن الارض بمقدار 1 متر
7-يجفف فى فرن تجفيف عند درجة 110 درجة مئوية لمدة 3 ساعات
8- يطحن ويكسر فى كسارة عند مقاسات تبدا من 100 ميش فاقل
9- يعباا فى خزانات بلاستيك الى ان يعبا بشكاير صوفية من الداخل وبلاستيكية من الخارج

منقول للافادة .... من موقع معامل تكنولاب البهاء


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين استاز احمد
والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

